# What's happened to Spotify?



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

I have an early Model 3 with lifetime premium connectivity. At some point Spotify replaced Slacker as the default streaming music source. For a while, the car was logged into a family member's Spotify account, but we logged it out of that.

Now, Spotify is demanding a login when I try to use it. What is going on? There isn't an option on the screen to use a Tesla account.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

AFAIK, Spotify is the default Tesla streaming service in Europe. LiveOne (aka Slacker) is still the default in North America.

Spotify should be listed as a separate media source.
https://www.tesla.com/ownersmanual/...UID-7A85FB6B-9DF6-4C55-A2F9-793207E48E9D.html
It sounds like you may have inadvertently hidden your "streaming" source. See the link at the URL above for instructions for showing/hiding sources.










FYI, Slacker was renamed to LiveXLive, and appears to have been renamed again to LiveOne.
A lot of documentation still uses the name Slacker, both at liveone.com and tesla.com.
https://www.liveone.com/auto?utm_campaign=slacker-redirect


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

garsh said:


> AFAIK, Spotify is the default Tesla streaming service in Europe. LiveOne (aka Slacker) is still the default in North America.


This was definitely not the case for a while. If I pressed the right hand button on the steering wheel and said "play XYZ", it would create a new Spotify station.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SimonMatthews said:


> This was definitely not the case for a while. If I pressed the right hand button on the steering wheel and said "play XYZ", it would create a new Spotify station.


Sorry, by "default", I mean "what Tesla includes by default with a car purchase".

If you set up a Spotify or Tidal account, then the car will use that service when you say "play XYZ".


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I believe you've always needed a Spotify account in order to get music to play via the car's own Spotify interface.


----------

